# HELP! Have you heard of a VEGA 1911?



## capickett (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone; I need help to find information on a 1911 that was passed down from my father-in-law. The slide is stamped VEGA Sacramento, Calif. and the frame is stamped VEGA Santa Ana, Calif. There also apears to be a stamp that looks like an offcentered cross hair with EMC on a diagonal in the circle.
The 1911 has been checked out by a very competant smith but he is unaware of the maker. HELP ME OUT!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U may wanna go here:

http://forums.1911forum.com

If no one here can help U...


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Friend of mine has a 1911 that he built from Vega parts back in the 80's. I have one magazine marked Vega. I'm guessing they made parts, like Caspian and Essex, that people used to build custom guns.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If I recall right VEGA was one of the first to produce a stainless 1911 frame and/or slide. Dont know if they made complete pistols or just the components for custom smiths but they "might have" made complete firearms way back when moses was a pup.


----------



## capickett (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you all! Do you know if there is any historical information available that is not written on papyrus??


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

might try google or webcrawler etc. and do a search for vega 1911?


----------

